# Tracking My Visa Application



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

I would like to know the meaning of my online status for my visa application. 


it says application forwarded to islamabad OC ? 

should it not say , application forwarded to BHC Islamabad?

whats the difference in Islamabad OC vs BHC Islamabad


----------



## safina12 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi my husband submitted our docs at Islamabad on 15th May and we have the same update from later on on the day. From what I read its either along the lines of Islamabad operations centre or operating centre. From here either expecting it to be forwarded to BHC in around a fortnight or no change til rfc judging from previous applicants experience. All the best with it


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

I applied on 16th may , hope we both hear good news from bhc soon  ....
\

yes i heard that after this status , it will change to under process at bhc and then passport collection .... taking 3 months now a days ...


----------

